# Closet Z31 fan



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys, I've been living a lie. I have a confession to make. All these years of dropping money into my S13 has made me wonder... Isn't there a better way? Don't get me wrong, I love my S13, but I always wanted something that felt more like a sports car. For months I wandered in the darkness like a confused school boy. Yesterday night, it hit me: I'm a closet Z31 fanatic.
I love the Z31. I love the way they look, I love the way they feel, I love the interior, and I love the turbo power. For a tiny chunk of change, they fly. I love the torquey feeling in the engine, and I love the way they handle. I'm an S13 guy who wishes he had a Z31.
I've put thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours into my S13. I swapped in a 1997 KA24DE motor, pimped out the interior, modded the suspension, etc. It's still nothing special. It's still not a true sports car. But after all these years, it seems like I can't just pass the S13 along and buy a Z31... It would be completely contrary to everything I worked so hard for. I can't sell my car for much at all, because the body is in really rough shape. I have $1500... 
I feel like a cheating husband. I basically wedded myself to my S13, but the more I see Z31's, the more I want to be in one. Help!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

were here for you brotha! :thumbup: it takes alot to come out like this


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I dont think I can get a Z31 turbo for $1500. I've been shopping for them all day, but alas, I think I'm stuck to my S13 matrimony. Just remember, Z31 guys, there are those in the S13 community that are very jealous of you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You could find one for $1500, but it would probably need a bit of help, like mine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey, if it helps, I'm a closet 240SX fan. Personally I think it's a better sports car than the Z31. The Z31 started as a cruiser car, as evidenced by it's open diff, weak transmission, sloppy suspension design..... Only in late '87 was the Z31 all it could be, with the clutch type LSD, FS5R30A trans (same as the Z32) and still with the T3 turbo (switched to the T25 in '88).


----------



## LethalPhoenix (Mar 10, 2005)

Keep looking, I bought my Z31 for $1000, they are out there. It didn't need very much work at all either, the owner just needed to get rid of it.

Heres the one I got:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/813089

So far the only major expense has been new tires, struts and springs, and that was another $1000, next up is a timing belt change since I donno if the old owner did one at the right time, and the person I bought i from didnt have it during that mileage period. Theres also minor stuf that I fixed, that didn't really cost alot or isn't worth mentioning. All in all I could sell the car for maybe $3000 now to the right buyer.


----------



## SharkRacer (May 18, 2004)

I bought my ZX-T for $350. The body is in excellent shape and the interior is great. It just needs a little motor work. But thats the easy part for me, so....

Pic:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v214/SharkRacer/?action=view&current=DSCN0659.jpg


----------

